# Solved: Musical Colors Visualization for Windows Media Player



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Does anyone know how I can get Musical Colors Visualization for Windows Media Player? I have one computer that was converted from ME to XP with Media Player 10 and it still has Musical Colors as a visualization. But my newer computer with XP installed initially does NOT. I have looked through Google, Microsoft, etc. but it seems they just do not have it available anymore. Anyone know whether it can be downloaded yet? Appreciate any replies. Thanks.


----------



## Ginosko (May 11, 2004)

you can go to View>Visualisations is that what you're talking about?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

No -sorry, if I didn't make myself clear. When I go to Media Player View>Visualizations, there is no option for Musical Colors. It is NOT an available visualization. What I am asking, is there a site where I can download Musical Colors so I can install it and have it there when I go to View>Visualizations?


----------



## Ginosko (May 11, 2004)

Like this?


----------

